# Halfmoon x Salamander Halfmoon Dumbo Ears



## JSavage00 (Dec 9, 2020)

Spawned: 13/12/2020
Hatched: 15/12/2020

Male:

















Female:

























The fry:









Male was placed in the breeding tank for 24 hours, he didn't build a nest in that time.
Female was introduced in a cut bottle and left for nearly 12 hours, by this time he had built a nest.
Female was released but was hiding for 12 hours, occasionally having chases with the male.

Took the female out once they were done mating (about 8 hours as he was having trouble flipping her over & it was both their first time). They were just chilling together while he was watching over the nest (0 aggression between the 2).

There were probably over 100 eggs in the nest but overtime the nest decreased in size and seemed to keep popping, thankfully a little bit still remained.

30 odd hours later and here we are, at least 10 fry. The male seems to be keeping okay care of them.

He'll be removed when they are free swimmers.

The female is in a recovery tank but will soon be placed into a sorority tank, the male will then be put into a recovery tank when he is removed for him to get some rest.


----------



## JSavage00 (Dec 9, 2020)

We now have some free swimmers.... the male has been removed a bit early considering the spawn went down from 20 to about 7 as some became free swimmers early...



















I am pretty sure this is the smallest betta fry to exist so far.

Currently been fed instant baby brine shrimp as my other bbs seem too big.

I’ve had to purchase a sponge filter as I haven’t used one before so it’s currently being cycled in an existing tank but may need to add that to the breeder tank sooner as it’s getting filthy in there.

there’s some Indian almond leaves in there from their initial spawning that I hope has helped some infusoria grow for them.

felt very bad removing the male from his fry but the number of fry just kept decreasing so I had no choice :/


----------

